# Betogli's wife cc built thread



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

A couple of weeks ago my wife and I picked up her VW Passat CC and even it's her car, I started doing some small mods to it!

Here is her brand new car










Here you can see that some OEM parking assistance sensors were installed.











An OEM Trunk Lid lip spoiler










Custom painted the grill and "VW" badge to color match the car












I'll keep adding some pics as soon as I receive and install some extra stuff!

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:
Congrats. Looks nice.


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

Any chance your thinking of upgrading her exhaust? Im looking for a stock exhaust...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Your wifes car is coming along great :thumbup:. Where did you get the trunk lid spoiler btw? I found one on oemplus but I'm not about to drop 425 for it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thank you very much for your comments!




VegasCC said:


> Any chance your thinking of upgrading her exhaust? Im looking for a stock exhaust...


Hi VegasCC, by now I'm not going to upgrade the exhaust... Maybe just some OEM+ tips... Thanks!



Logical said:


> Your wifes car is coming along great :thumbup:. Where did you get the trunk lid spoiler btw? I found one on oemplus but I'm not about to drop 425 for it.


Hi Logical, I live at Mexico and I found it directly with a Volkswagen Dealer; I have seen it as well at ECS Tuning.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Logical said:


> Your wifes car is coming along great :thumbup:. Where did you get the trunk lid spoiler btw? I found one on oemplus but I'm not about to drop 425 for it.


I got mine on eBay payed $100 painted and perfect eBay name # thespoilerstore


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just added some LED lights to the rear license plate! It looks pretty awesome but now I have an error light displayed on the cluster. The funny thing is that these same LED lights worked as a charm and without any error light code in my VW Jetta MKV.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just bought an Audi R8's coolant cap... It looks awesome but it's very tall compared to the OEM one.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ 
Nice, but I would've changed to the R8 oil cap BEFORE the coolant cap personally


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Nice, but I would've changed to the R8 oil cap BEFORE the coolant cap personally


 Hi Snobrdrdan,

Indeed I'm planning to buy that too! I have both of these caps in my MKVI! I did have the oil cap as well but a friend of mine bought it from me (that was before my Wife even bought her car).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If you want the all black look...here's a black washer fluid fill cap to top it off:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Washer-Fluid-Caps&highlight=black+washer+caps


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

How hard was it to install the sensors? Did it come with a kit? I know you would have to drill but do they give you any type of template or anything to make sure they are straight? How is the wiring?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you want the all black look...here's a black washer fluid fill cap to top it off:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Washer-Fluid-Caps&highlight=black+washer+caps


Thanks man! It looks pretty nice!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

hbombkid said:


> How hard was it to install the sensors? Did it come with a kit? I know you would have to drill but do they give you any type of template or anything to make sure they are straight? How is the wiring?


Hi man! Indeed I did this at a Workshop who sells this kit. The car's image it's displayed in the touchscreen OEM stereo. So I don't really know how hard it was to install.


----------



## mully85 (May 11, 2012)

*Black Grille*

Did you paint the logo and grille yourself?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mully85 said:


> Did you paint the logo and grille yourself?


Nop... Because of the chrome I prefered this to be done by an expert. I could paint it with plastidip (black) but indeed the VW Logo and grille are color matched with the car.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Nop... Because of the chrome I prefered this to be done by an expert. I could paint it with plastidip (black) but indeed the VW Logo and grille are color matched with the car.


No offense but t looks like they just plastidipped the grill, it has a flat black look to it....I did my grill on my own and painted all the pieces gloss black....all u have to do is prep it right....here's how mine came out....but ur wifes car still looks good


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> No offense but t looks like they just plastidipped the grill, it has a flat black look to it....I did my grill on my own and painted all the pieces gloss black....all u have to do is prep it right....here's how mine came out....but ur wifes car still looks good


Hello mate! It looks pretty awesome and there was no offense at all! Indeed your car looks pretty awesome with all the grille blacked out... but since my wires car is dark it might be to much to paint the whole grille!

If you see the grille alive you'll see that that the paint on the grille's slats and VW Emblem are the same color of the car, even with the magic pearls proper of this color.

Thanks for your comments!

Beto


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hello mate! It looks pretty awesome and there was no offense at all! Indeed your car looks pretty awesome with all the grille blacked out... but since my wires car is dark it might be to much to paint the whole grille!
> 
> If you see the grille alive you'll see that that the paint on the grille's slats and VW Emblem are the same color of the car, even with the magic pearls proper of this color.
> 
> ...


Nice that's cool man, its your guys car so all that matters is what u guys think of it....but the car looks great regardless, now get her some nice polished exhaust tips


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice that's cool man, its your guys car so all that matters is what u guys think of it....but the car looks great regardless, now get her some nice polished exhaust tips



Yeah man! I want to buy the OEM polished exhaust tips. I recently ordered the eurocup holder since I don't like that much the cylindrical holes for the beverages.

Indeed I believe that the best solution for a clear color car is to paint the whole grille and for a dark colored car IMO it's nice looking to keep some chrome on it. I do like murdered cars but I don't believe it would be my Wife's cup of tea! LOL


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! I want to buy the OEM polished exhaust tips. I recently ordered the eurocup holder since I don't like that much the cylindrical holes for the beverages.
> 
> Indeed I believe that the best solution for a clear color car is to paint the whole grille and for a dark colored car IMO it's nice looking to keep some chrome on it. I do like murdered cars but I don't believe it would be my Wife's cup of tea! LOL


Word man I hear ya, gotta keep the wifey happy....happy wife makes for happy home LOL


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Yeah man! I want to buy the OEM polished exhaust tips. I recently ordered the eurocup holder since I don't like that much the cylindrical holes for the beverages.
> 
> Indeed I believe that the best solution for a clear color car is to paint the whole grille and for a dark colored car IMO it's nice looking to keep some chrome on it. I do like murdered cars but I don't believe it would be my Wife's cup of tea! LOL


Hey, a cylindrical hole that holds beer works for me. ***I am not promoting drinking while driving" just when I wash my car****** :beer::beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Word man I hear ya, gotta keep the wifey happy....happy wife makes for happy home LOL


That's right! :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Hey, a cylindrical hole that holds beer works for me. ***I am not promoting drinking while driving" just when I wash my car****** :beer::beer:


Yeah man I'm with you on this one!... It does work pretty fine but IMO it doesn't look that nice!

This isn't my Wife's car but I like how it looks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just received from ECS Tuning the Eurocup Holder 



















And this from www.autodisplay.com.mx


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

]Just installed Interlagos polished wheels










Also a closed center cup










A set of metallic OEM Metallic brake and gas pedals.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the polished look of the trim around the shifter


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice work beto. You should take the car back to the dealer, they forgot to install your wife's clutch pedal...lol

Looking good man


Sent from my iPhone running windows 3.1


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

nice buy!! identical to when i first bought mine!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

zimmer_cc said:


> nice buy!! identical to when i first bought mine!


 Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Nice work beto. You should take the car back to the dealer, they forgot to install your wife's clutch pedal...lol
> 
> Looking good man
> 
> ...


 LOL... That's why it's my Wife's car! 

I do like stick trans better!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just ordered two sets of Drivers Gear's springs (for my Wife's car and for my Brother in Law's car) from timmiller05! 

Thanks Tim!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


>


 Are those the pedal covers from Ebay?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

These are the OEM pedals from a VW MKV's GTI/GLI


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> These are the OEM pedals from a VW MKV's GTI/GLI


 Can I get a link on where you got those? Thanks. 

Btw, I bought the set on Ebay which was merely a cover and didn't like it. The material looked cheap and the fitment was bad.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

van33 said:


> Can I get a link on where you got those? Thanks.
> 
> Btw, I bought the set on Ebay which was merely a cover and didn't like it. The material looked cheap and the fitment was bad.


Here you go man!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES2502575/


----------



## catalyn21 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Hello*

I hae the same cap and the same model of passat- cc, but it seems that the cap is not closing to good, it appears that it will turn another round, but the pin is not permiting, can you make a picture on yours? Thanks.


----------



## catalyn21 (Oct 23, 2009)

http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt178/catalyn21/null.jpg


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Catalyn!

I can't see your pic; I don't know if the link it's broken, I'm using my cell phone by now, so I'll check it out later on in my laptop to check out your pic.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Indeed your cap is closing pretty well, the thing is that this cap is planned for an Audi R8... But there is a way to mod it to make it look aligned!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I picked up my Wife's car from the workshop. They installed the VW Gold Coast's front lip.



















It still needs the side skirts to complete the kit.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I went with my friend Paco at Euro Vintage Mexico. He helped me out by sourcing and Installing these OEM awesome projector fog lights plus Yellow X-Treme H11 bulbs to my Wife's VW Passat CC. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hope you like it guys!


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitely digging those projector fogs! 

I've been looking for a set...know where I might find some?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I installed VW Racing springs onto my Wife's CC and it lowered more than I thought!


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> I installed VW Racing springs onto my Wife's CC and it lowered more than I thought!


Wow that just made the car.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Got this for my Wife's VW CC.


----------



## Wall Street (Sep 10, 2013)

What exactly is that? Looks like a switch for the console by the shifter for a rear powered sun shade. If this is what it is, did you somehow fit the OEM rear window shade into the car or did it already have one? My LS430 I used to own had one and I loved it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Wall Street said:


> What exactly is that? Looks like a switch for the console by the shifter for a rear powered sun shade. If this is what it is, did you somehow fit the OEM rear window shade into the car or did it already have one? My LS430 I used to own had one and I loved it.


Hi man! That'll be really awesome! Indeed it's just a center console button to open and close the garage door.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man! That'll be really awesome! Indeed it's just a center console button to open and close the garage door.


Nice! If it's a momentary switch, then it will work great. Part no?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pookie64 said:


> Nice! If it's a momentary switch, then it will work great. Part no?


Hi Pookie63,

I bought it at www.carstyle4you.com and it has a pretty awesome quality! I haven't install it yet but it lights in red color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,

Yesterday the hood lid and gas realize control buttons were installed.










Also the headlights (halogens) were replaced under warranty since they were kind of cloudy in the inside.

It's a small detail but I liked it a lot.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

That would be "trunk lid" and "gas door release"


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> That would be "trunk lid" and "gas door release"


LOL... I meant black plastic with chromed edge trunk lid (hood) and gas (door) release buttons!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> LOL... I meant black plastic with chromed edge trunk lid (hood) and gas (door) release buttons!


Spanish, English, Latin, what ever. We understand. All the languages are very close.

Never the less, the replacement looks great. Just a little added bling.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Can someone kindly post the part numbers for the chromed R8 caps (oil and washer fluid) ?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Just receive new goodies, for both the GTI and Wife's CC.

MKVII shift and boot, 35 AE T-Shirt, VW Phaetom's dead pedal and some tire bags.




























Hope you like them!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Installed the Gold Coast side skirts... The kit is complete!

Couldn't be happier... Unless
I order CC R-Line's tail lights! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi beto, i pmd you about the fogs. which model are they from?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BORA RSI said:


> Hi beto, i pmd you about the fogs. which model are they from?


Yeah, I would also like to know. Or maybe a part number. I was just looking at the USP HID fog kits yesterday, but I still have reservations about putting HID bulbs in reflector housings, even if they will only see occasional/show use. These projectors look like they would do a much better job with an HID kit. They look like they could be from an older Audi or something.


----------

